

Apple iPhones allow extraction of deep personal data, researcher finds - testrun
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/26/us-apple-security-spying-idUSKBN0FV01D20140726

======
yeukhon
Please see HN submission early this week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8074654](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8074654)

------
manicdee
Precise: anyone with access to the computers you have "trusted" to pair with
your iPhone, can extract encrypted data from your iPhone because that's what
the trusted pairing is intended to do.

There are also "backdoor" systems that Apple Store employees use to unlock
your phones, which can be exploited by Law Enforcement to extract text
messages, contact lists and photos.

Noting of course that Law Enforcement already has access to numbers you have
called and all SMS & MMS messages you have sent by subpoena to the carrier
responsible for your service.

~~~
sleep-less
>> Noting of course that Law Enforcement already has access to numbers you
have called and all SMS & MMS messages you have sent by subpoena to the
carrier responsible for your service.

That's a poor excuse. Those calls may have been made in a different country.

------
threeseed
This is ridiculously stupid. You need to (a) have your device unlocked, (b)
connected to a computer you don't know and (c) have clicked the 'Trust This
Computer' button.

Of course your deep personal data is going to be exposed if you manage to get
through all that.

~~~
manicdee
The article touches on the "backdoors" used to help customers unbrick their
phones, which provide access to more information than is really necessary.

